# How do I vote on Bettafish.com?



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello. I have voted on Tropical Fish Keeping (the parent site of Bettafish.com) several times, but never on here. Has voteing started yet? Where do we vote?

Sorry for the dumb question. A member with almost 1000 post should know where these things are.:roll:

Thanks!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Well, you go to the home page of this site, and then look at the pic of the month winner. Below that should say Vote in the monthly contest. Voting ends in __ days.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Then it should take you to another page where you can see all the pics in the contest. You just click vote above the pic You want to vote for and then you're done.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Hmm...still haveing abit of trouble finding it.:-?

Lets see, I went here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=59865, then I looked all over the page (includeing under the winner's pic), but that is where I am stuck.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh NO! It's on the main page with all different threads on the right side of the page! It's under the pic on the main page!


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks! I found it!:-D


----------



## Biomess (Jan 1, 2011)

There's soooooo many to choose from, ARGH!!! Which one should I vote for?!?

Wow I am not too bright, I didn't even vote for my own pic... :-(


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't even know if it will let you vote for your own. I can't vote for mine when my picture is in the contest for Tropical Fish Keeping (the parent site of Bettafish.com).


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

You can't vote for your own picture...it won't let you


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

This months batch is really hard to choose from.

Glad you found out how to vote.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ew! Ew! Vote for me!:jk:But do vote for me if you like my pic!


----------

